
Tesla Autopilot Crash Could Have Been Much Worse - mcspecter
http://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/transportation/self-driving/teslas-crash-could-have-been-much-worse
======
n4gn
Seems to me the author here makes little effort to weigh the positive safety
benefits against the risks. That's not a particularly helpful way to advance
any new technology.

